# Last try... Dogus in cyprus or crmZlin in Zlin ? Opinions please :)



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi I'm planning on my last try with de in october this year and have to travel from Australia, went to Embio in Athens late April and got a bfn, I already have children (concieved naturally) so was abit surprised when this didnt work.... anyhow I obviously want to pick the clinic with the best chances, I do know that zlin get very few frosties, but they do guarantee 2 high grade blasts, Dougus seems to get a few frosties though, my main concern is that I give myself the best chance, I had 3x3day embies put back (supposedly) at embio, so am thinking 2x5 day blasts would be the way to go    I will have to use d/s as well as my husband cant get time away ....


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a bit drastic to use DS when you don't have to. Could you get DH sperm frozen and then take it with you in a nitrogen tank to the clinic lab of your choice?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

No I dont really think its drastic, we are on a tight budget and to get d/h's sperm all frozen and sent over from Australia I'm sure it would cost over $1000 v's 200 euro for d/s, also I doubt that we would find a local clinic here that is willing to help, they wouldnt help me get my meds for my last go as I was having treatment at another clinic, I really cant be bothered with all the extra hassel that I can see would be involved


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I know a lot of clinics don't charge for ds during a de cycle if you use their anon donor rather than from sperm bank. I think dogus and serum in athens dont charge.
If you are going dd and cost is an issue have you considered embryo adoption. It is 2000e for 3 grade 1 blasts at serum in athens. Success rate is a bit lower than fresh but so is cost. I dont think there is a waiting list.


I looked into zlin when i first planned to cycle in 2009 so info may be out of date. I didn't like the fact that they only did donor ec on a specific day of the week. don't know if same clinic but worth checking out.

Dogus are good for a fresh cycle but their freezing technique is old fashioned so not good for fet ( i just had a failed fet there.)

Anyway, good luck deciding where to go.

X x


----------

